# Das geht alle an



## 42er barsch (21. April 2012)

MUSS DAS SEIN ???????????








NEHMT EUREN DRECK MIT NACHHAUSE


----------



## paule79 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle was an*

traurig,traurig was anderes kann man da nicht zu sagen.
Ich hoffe,das ich meinen Müll immer mitnehme,ich versuche es zumindest.

Ich denke die meisten sind sich nichtmals darüber im klaren was mit liegen gelassenem Müll alles passieren kann.

Ci@o


----------



## Knispel (21. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Typisch, Naturverbundenheit predigen und den Dreck liegen lassen. Wieviele blaue Säcke voll Madendosen, Maisdosen und Getränkedosen und Flaschen hab ich schon eingesammelt - aber das sind immer die anderen ....


----------



## Jose (21. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

zurückgelassene tüten, dosen, schnüre: die dunkle seite der anglerschaft.

klar, nicht nur der, wahrscheinlich sogar der kleinere part.

für das verendete tier ist das aber schietegal: verreckt ist verreckt!


----------



## mathei (21. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

wie es so schön heist, es schaffen die volle dose hin zu schleppen und keine kraft mehr die leere zurück. ohne worte


----------



## 42er barsch (21. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

An alle Gerätehändler, Vereinsvorstände oder sonstwen.

Der Urheber des Bildes ist mit der uneingeschränkten Veröffentlichung einverstanden.
Kopiert es, hängt es in Läden und Vereinsheimen auf.


----------



## bassproshops (21. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Hey

Ich finde sowas ebenfalls erschreckend, zumal selbst einfache Schnurreste große Schäden anrichten können!

Ich selbst habe als Spinnangler habe wirklich wenig potenziellen Müll dabei und bin seit meiner Kindheit bis zu meinem jetzigen 15. Lebensjahr sehr Natur- und Tierverbunden...

Doch regt ich es mich immer wider auf, dass man z.B. an unseren Vereinsgewässern, die HotSpots schon an den Müllbergen erkennt die viele Angler hinerlassen...das fängt an mit Zigaretten, über Schnurreste, teils mit Haken, Wurm und Madendosen genauso wie Maisdosen, und und und...

Sofern es passt sammel ich auch immer mal Müll auf!
Aber, das ist an jeden gerichtet, lasst es gar nicht erst soweit kommen, sondern nehmt euren Müll beim Angeln einfach wider mit, so schwer ist das doch nicht, oder !?

Grüße Robin


----------



## erT (21. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*


----------



## Breamhunter (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



erT schrieb:


>



Der Kotzsmiley ist hier verboten :q

Ne, aber mal im Ernst. Grosse Sauerei :r
Gerade ne leere Maisdose ist für mich der optimale Mülleimer.
Kippen, Schnurreste und sonstiger Kleinmüll kommen da hinein und werden zu Hause fachgerecht entsorgt 
BTW: In einem meiner Vereine sind Einwegköderbehälter schon verboten. Schade, daß es soweit kommen muß !


----------



## Aurikus (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Grausam!!!!!
Mehr kann ich dazu mittlerweile nicht mehr sagen!!!!! :-/


----------



## barschkönig (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Echt schlimm #q 
Ich seh es jedes Jahr bei uns, da wo der Fluss gestaut wird, alles was die in der Stadt in den fluss werfen kommt da an. Das geht von zahllosen Schnapsflaschen bis zu Frostschutzmittel und anderen Chemikalien #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Da kann man Wur kriegen, nicht wahr ?

Fragt Euch mal, warum.

Weil es ein grausames Bild ist, und man sich vorstellt, wie lange und elend der Igel da krepiert ist. 


Der Thread hat ja Appell-Charakter, was ja nix schlechtes ist.

Nun, ich seh jedes Jahr dutzende Igel plattgefahren auf oder an der Straße. Manchmal komplett überrollt, manchmal quillen nur die Gedärme raus, manchmal ist nur das Hinterteil überrollt worden, manchmal sehen sie aus, als würden sie einfach nur schlafen.

Jedes Jahr verrecken unzählige Igel in unseren aufgeräumten "Gärten" weil sie keine Möglichkeit mehr zum überwintern finden, andere werden indirekt mit Schneckenkorn vergiftet. Tierliebhaber füttern Igel mit Milch, wovon sie sich u.U. förmlich totscheixxen.

Landwirte roden Hecken und Sträucher, bringen alle möglichen Gifte aus, legen Monokulturen an und entziehen dem Igel die Lebensgrundlage.

Wie gering, wie heuchlerisch und wirkungslos ist doch die Empörung über diesen einen toten Igel.


----------



## Carp_Stalker (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Reaktionen ausgesehen hätten, wenn in dem Bild, statt des allgemeinen Sympathieträgers "Igel", ein böser schwarzer Kormoran in der Dose verendet wäre...


----------



## erT (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie gering, wie heuchlerisch und wirkungslos ist doch die Empörung über diesen einen toten Igel.



Naja, dass es Opfer unserer Industrialisierung und unseres Wohlstandes gibt, ist ja nichts neues.
Einen Igel zu überfahren nehmen wir alle in Kauf, wenn wir ins Auto steigen und zur Arbeit fahren. 
Genauso viele vergraulte, oder eben u.U. vergiftete Igel durch Gifte oder Dünger, weil es bei uns ohne diese einfach nicht mehr funktionieren würde.
Aber genau deshalb sollte man doch über jeden überflüssigen Scheiß (wie eine verdammte Weißblechdose) nochmal genauer nachdenken. Nutzen = 0!

Unterschiede sehe ich da also schon. Wenn auch jeder damit im täglichen Leben anders umgehen mag.


----------



## KarpfenMichl (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Ich schließe mich meinen vorrednern an:

Grausam, Traurig usw. vor allem JEDER weiß es eigentlich das man seinen Müll wieder mit nach Hause nimmt oder wenigstens auf dem Weg nach Hause ordnungsgemäß entsorgt.

Man kann nur hoffen das es besser wird, schließlich schadet es der Natur und dem Image aller Angler !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MPluto (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



KarpfenMichl schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich meinen vorrednern an:
> 
> Grausam, Traurig usw. vor allem JEDER weiß es eigentlich das man seinen Müll wieder mit nach Hause nimmt oder wenigstens auf dem Weg nach Hause ordnungsgemäß entsorgt.
> 
> Man kann nur hoffen das es besser wird, schließlich schadet es der Natur *und dem Image aller Angler !!!!!!!!!*



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Wir als Angler haben so schon oft einen schweren stand. Und dann muß sowas wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



erT schrieb:


> Aber genau deshalb sollte man doch über jeden überflüssigen Scheiß (wie eine verdammte Weißblechdose) nochmal genauer nachdenken. Nutzen = 0!



Na die Frage ist doch was "überflüssiger Scheixx" ist. Für mich zum Bleistift definitiv auch aufgeräumte Gärten, gerodete Gehölzflächen ohne wirtschaftlichen Nutzen und Schneckenkorn.

Keine Frage - ich will nicht herunterspielen wie asozial es ist seinen Müll (wo auch immer) liegen zu lassen. Mich stört aber ebenso Heuchelei und Bambi-Propaganda.


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Es ist zum kotzen!! anders kann ichs nicht sagen! habe gestern erst wieder einen gelben sack voll am wasser eingesammelt. ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen- es geht nicht in meinen kopf rein was sich manche beim verlassen ihres angelplatzes denken...


----------



## Paxcom (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Eine riesen Sauerrei.

Ich nehme sogar abgebissene Schnurstücke vom Haken binden mit. Einfach in die Angeltasche damit und zuhause in den Müll.

Dass kann doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer sein.

Vor allem ist es ja auch nicht schön an einen Angelplatz zu kommen, der vollkommen verdreckt ist.

Sowas kann ich nicht nach voll ziehen.


----------



## carpomizer1111 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Hallo,
also wir(meine Kollegen und ich) sammeln immer unseren Müll in einem blauen Sack und der wird dann nach dem Trip mit nach Hause genommen.
Man kann den Müll auch an Rastplätzen oder Parkplätzen entsorgen wenn man ihn daheim nicht haben will..
Ich bin mir auch nicht zu fein dafür den Müll anderer zu entsorgen,aber es ist echt ne Frechheit sowas liegenzulassen.
WO IST DAS PROBLEM???????
Sorry,bei manchen Leuten will ich nicht wissen ob es daheim auch so läuft....traurig!!!!!!!
Wenn man sieht was an der "Neckarputzete" jährlich zusammenkommt ist das echt heftig.......aber auch an den viel befischten Plätzen sieht man Weinflaschen,Wodkaflaschen,Maisdosen,Paniermehl und Maisgriespackungen......daheim muss man doch seinen Müll auch entsorgen,aber in der Natur juckt es ja keinen ist ja "nicht daheim"...!!!!


----------



## sonstwer (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da kann man Wur kriegen, nicht wahr ?
> 
> Fragt Euch mal, warum.
> 
> ...




Also ganz ehrlich, das ganze hat nichts mit Heuchelei zu tun, wirklich gar nichts!
Natürlich werden immer wieder Igel und andere Tiere auf unseren Straßen überrollt.
Wenn man aber mit seinem Auto unterwegs ist, steht man in dem Fall vor der Entscheidung, ob man sein eigenes Leben (und das seiner Beifahrer!) riskieren sollte, um ein "Kleintier" zu schonen, oder ob man, wie es offiziell geraten wird, für sich und die Beifahrer auf Nummer sicher geht.

Man sieht zwar auch immer wieder, daß Leute vorsätzlich versuchen, Igel, Hasen Katzen und Hunde möglichst auch zu treffen, aber diese Leute sind genau so verabscheuungswürdig, wie die, die aus purer Faulheit ihren "gefährlichen" Müll in der Natur liegen lassen.

Mir persönlich tut jedes Tier leid, was ich überfahren am Straßenrand liegen sehe, aber mir geht der Draht in der Mütze hoch, wenn die Ursache für ein solches, qualvolles verrecken vermeidbar gewesen wäre, nur indem man seine Faulheit und seinen "inneren Schweinehund" überwindet.

Was die Landwirtschaft betrifft, so steckt die Erklärung ja schon im Begriff selbst.
Die Wirtschaft steht in unserer Gesellschaft sogar über dem Leben und der Existenz des Menschen! Das ist genauso zum K...n.
Merkwürdig finde ich an der Stelle nur, daß auch von euch Mods immer wieder über die Fischereiwirtschaft gemeckert wird, die ja viel mehr Vorteile für sich in Anspruch nehmen kann, als wir Angler, über Verbände, die das auch noch unterstützen.
Zweimal falsch macht nicht einmal richtig.
So stellst du, Ralle, dich als inkonsequent dar, nach dem Motto: "Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht nass!"

Glaubwürdig ist anders...

Heuchlerisch ist in meinen Augen eher die Einstellung, daß solche Kollateralschäden einfach dazu gehören und nicht differenziert wird, ob es mit verhältnismäßigen Mitteln hätte verhindert werden können!

Was weiterin die Bemerkung mit dem Kormoran, statt eines Igels betrifft, auch ein Kormoran sollte lieber vergrämt oder geschossen werden, als so elendig zu verrecken.

Wer solches (vermeidbares) Leiden von Tieren gut heisst, oder billigend in kauf nimmt, hat in meinen Augen von "Waidgerechtigkeit" keine Ahnung! 
Und sollte, in letzter Konsequenz vielleicht lieber seinen Fischereischein abgeben?

Das ist meine Meinung zum Umgang mit Tieren und da stehe ich auch zu.
Schnell und sauber getötet, zur direkten Verwertung oder zum Schutz der Ökologie ist akzeptabel, Leiden und Quälerei ist in keinem Fall akzeptabel!

Gerade von dir, Ralle, hätte ich an der Stelle eine andere Aussage erwartet, denn aus genau solchen Umständen resultieren doch die Restriktionen im VDSF, um mal auf euer Lieblingsthema zu verweisen.

Aber genug davon.

Sowas wie das, was zu diesem Trööt Anlass gegeben hat, muß nun wirklich nicht sein. Es wäre wirklich vermeidbar gewesen!

In diesem Sinne,
Petriegrüße,
frank


----------



## Angler 212 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Von sowas macht ein echt wütend.
Kann es so schwer sein eine maisdose wieder mit nach hause zu nehmen?? Einige unter uns haben es anscheinend nicht nötig|gr:. Solche Leute sollen ruhig wissen wie der rest des Forums und der Rest aller Angler die Ihren Müll mit nach Hause nehmen denken: 
IHR SEIT EINE SCHANDE FÜR DEN ANGELSPORT!!! 
Ich will den Verantwortlichen sehen sehen, wie er seiner 6-jährigen Tochter erklärt, warum der Igel qualvoll sterben musste nur weil es unter seiner "Würde" ist Müll wieder nachhause zu nehmen!!

Überlegt euch nur einmal, wie grausam lange der Kampf ums überleben für den Igel war. Wie lange wird er gedauert haben?? Ein zwei Stunden??...


----------



## Paxcom (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Im Grunde genommen geht es doch um´s Prinzip. Egal ob Tiere in den Resten mancher Angler umkommen oder nicht.

Der Müll hat einfach nichts am Wasser verloren!!!! Punkt aus.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie gering, wie heuchlerisch und wirkungslos ist doch die Empörung über diesen einen toten Igel.


Ralf , manchmal versteh ich dich echt nicht......

Was bitte soll daran heuchlerisch sein??

Was kommt als nächstes? Ist meine Trauer um einen verstorberen Angehörigen auch heuchlerisch da woanders ebenso gestorben wird??

Das Bild zeigt die Folgen vom Gedankenlosen Fehlverhalten. Darum allein geht es.....


----------



## Thunderstruck (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ralf , manchmal versteh ich dich echt nicht......
> 
> Was bitte soll daran heuchlerisch sein??
> 
> ...



Äpfel mit Birnen...
Oder kanntest den Igel persönlich?


----------



## wusel345 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Müll mit nach Hause zu nehmen ist für mich und meine Kollegen selbstverständlich. Aber was ich gerade (vor ca. einer Stunde) an einem unserer Seen vorgefunden habe ist die Höhe. Da kommt mir die Galle hoch. Vier verrostete Kühltruhen! Bilder dazu gibt es hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201889&page=172, #1718

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Gunnar. (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



Thunderstruck schrieb:


> Äpfel mit Birnen...
> Oder kanntest den Igel persönlich?


Nö , kenn ich nich. Aber dafür kenn ich die Hintergründe vom Sinn eines Vergleiches.....
Kleiner Tipp - laß beim lesen von Vergleichen die Goldwaage wech- sonst wird das nix.....


----------



## Gunnar. (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Ironiemodus an:

Rüdiger , nun reg dich nicht so heuchlerisch auf. Wo anderst seht auch illegaler Müll rum.

Ironiemodus aus!


----------



## Thunderstruck (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nö , kenn ich nich. Aber dafür kenn ich die Hintergründe vom Sinn eines Vergleiches.....
> Kleiner Tipp - laß beim lesen von Vergleichen die Goldwaage wech- sonst wird das nix.....


  |muahah:

Was hat das mit Goldwaage zu tun?!
Der unnötige Tod eines Igel ist eine Sache. Das ganze aber mit dem Tod eines Angehörigen im Gegensatz zu einem völlig Unbekannten zu vergleichen ist ja wohl völlig überzogen.

Aber mach ma weiter, vielleicht hast ja noch mehr Vergleich dieser Art...:q


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Heuchlerisch ist in meinen Augen eher die Einstellung, daß solche Kollateralschäden einfach dazu gehören und nicht differenziert wird, ob es mit verhältnismäßigen Mitteln hätte verhindert werden können!
> 
> Was weiterin die Bemerkung mit dem Kormoran, statt eines Igels betrifft, auch ein Kormoran sollte lieber vergrämt oder geschossen werden, als so elendig zu verrecken.
> 
> ...



Genau das ging mir auch durch den kopf als ich die kommentare gelesen habe. manche scheinen nicht differenzieren zu können.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

......


Thunderstruck schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Was hat das mit Goldwaage zu tun?!
> Der unnötige Tod eines Igel ist eine Sache. Das ganze aber mit dem Tod eines Angehörigen im Gegensatz zu einem völlig Unbekannten zu vergleichen ist ja wohl völlig überzogen.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, das ganze hat nichts mit Heuchelei zu tun, wirklich gar nichts!
> Natürlich werden immer wieder Igel und andere Tiere auf unseren Straßen überrollt.
> Wenn man aber mit seinem Auto unterwegs ist, steht man in dem Fall vor der Entscheidung, ob man sein eigenes Leben (und das seiner Beifahrer!) riskieren sollte, um ein "Kleintier" zu schonen, oder ob man, wie es offiziell geraten wird, für sich und die Beifahrer auf Nummer sicher geht.
> 
> ...





Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ralf , manchmal versteh ich dich echt nicht......
> 
> Was bitte soll daran heuchlerisch sein??
> 
> ...



Ganz ketzerisch.

Wenn der 95jähriger Opa nach einem langen und erfüllten Leben friedlich für immer einschläft, ist die Trauer der Hinterbliebenen groß und berechtigt. Die Todesanzeige in der Zeitung gehört sich und ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung.

Es tut der Trauer aber keinen Abbruch, wenn man daran erinnert und sich auch in der Trauer bewusst macht, dass überall auf der Welt Kindern die Beine von Landminen abgerissen werden, dass tausende Menschen in Kriegen einen grausamen Tod sterben, noch mehr täglich verhungern, Gewaltverbrechen, Krankheiten oder Unfällen zum Opfer fallen.

Und dennoch sehe ich wesentlich mehr Todesanzeigen, als Kampagnen gegen Krieg, Not und Elend.

Mich führen Bilder wie die des Igels stets dazu, ein ganzes Stück weiter zu denken und zu bedauern. Weg vom bedauerlichen, aber allgemein bedeutungslosen Einzelschicksal, hin zum großen Leid. 

Und wenn ich dann die nächsten drei Tage etwas aufmerksamer fahre und deswegen nur einem Igel ausweichen kann, der sonst platt gewesen wäre, dann hat sich das gelohnt. Und das hat mit der Wut auf Müllschweine dann nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Thunderstruck (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

@ Gunnar
Du windest Dich ja wie ein Aal :q

Ein Vergleich heisst Vergleich, weil er vergleicht 
Und nicht funktioniert weil er überzogen ist.
0 Punkte für Dich 

Bin aber auf Deinen nächsten gespannt


----------



## Gunnar. (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

......


Thunderstruck schrieb:


> @ Gunnar
> Du windest Dich ja wie ein Aal :q
> Mist , nu weiß ich nicht ob das gut oder schlecht für mich ist:q
> 
> ...


----------



## Hades13 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



> Und wenn ich dann die nächsten drei Tage etwas aufmerksamer fahre und  deswegen nur einem Igel ausweichen kann, der sonst platt gewesen wäre, dann hat sich das gelohnt. Und das hat mit der Wut auf Müllschweine dann nix mehr zu tun.


Ist ohne jetzt in irgend einer Wunde zu bohren dann doch sehr inkonsequent. Wenn dir das dann durch den Kopf geht, solltest du dann nicht auch halten und den Igel von der Straße nehmen?
Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, aber dem Igel wird dein Ausweichen nicht von Nutzen sein, wenn du ihn dann seinem Schicksal überlässt und dich damit beruhigst, das du ihn ja nicht überfahren hast.

Ich will hier jetzt auch nichts gegen dich anzetteln, doch zumindest deinen angeführten Gedanken etwas weiter spinnen.
Und genau da liegt es im argen, wie eben auch jene Angler die keinen Dreck von anderen dann mitnehmen, weil ist ja nicht ihr Dreck. Über die Folgen nach ihnen, denken sie dann nicht mehr nach.



> Und es gibt noch eine dritte  Entscheidungsmöglichkeit, jedenfalls auf der Landstraße, nämlich sein  Fahrverhalten so anzupassen, dass man einen Igel, der ja nun nicht  urplötzlich auf die Straße springt, früh genug sieht und ausweichen  kann.





> Und wenn ich dann die nächsten drei Tage etwas aufmerksamer fahre und  deswegen nur einem Igel ausweichen kann, der sonst platt gewesen wäre, dann hat sich das gelohnt.


Was ist mit dem was alle Autofahrer gelernt haben müssten? Dem das man sein Fahrverhalten und Tempo generell den gegebenen Umständen anzupassen hat?
Wieder also inkonsequent weil du nicht dauerhaft dein Fahrverhalten und Tempo anpasst, sondern erst nach dem dich solche Themen hier aufrütteln.

(Noch mal nichts gegen deine Person) Aber genau hier erwarte ich doch dann das konsequente vorleben für uns alle....
Nein natürlich nicht aber genau da ist das Problem, es geht eben nicht immer wie man gerne möchte und sich in seinen Idealen vorstellt, auch das weiß jeder.
Aber das beklagen und betrauern eines einzelnen Tieres hier dann als heuchlerisch darzustellen ist wohl mehr als weit gefehlt.
Und ja du hast recht es gibt genug Elend auf dieser Welt was auch zu betrauern und zu beklagen wäre, doch dann könnten wir uns alle einen Strick nehmen weil von niemanden das Leben mehr lebenswert wäre vor lauter Trauer und Unglücksseligkeit.
Aber es sollte doch wohl jedem frei gestellt sein seinen Unmut darüber Luft zu machen wie er zu diesem Einzelschicksal dieses Igels steht und besser noch wenn viele dann wieder vermehrt auf ihren und den Müll von anderen acht geben und diesen auch entsorgen.
Dann hat der TE schon viel gutes bewirkt.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



Hades13 schrieb:


> Ist ohne jetzt in irgend einer Wunde zu bohren dann doch sehr inkonsequent. Wenn dir das dann durch den Kopf geht, solltest du dann nicht auch halten und den Igel von der Straße nehmen?
> 
> Nutzt nix. Wüsstest Du, wenn Du wüsstest, warum Igel nachts auf den Straßen wandeln.
> 
> ...



Mit keinem Wort habe ich den Themenstarter kritisiert.


----------



## pm-h09 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Hallo,

Angler und die Vereine nehmen für sich in Anspruch, die Umwelt zu hegen und zu pflegen.
Sie gehören sogar zu den Naturschutzverbänden.
Dieses Bild gibt Anlass dazu, das ganze noch mal zu überdenken.
Leute, nehmt Euren Müll doch einfach wieder mit nach Hause.
Wenn ich an den See gehe, habe ich immer eine Mülltüte und Aschenbecher dabei.
Eigentlich könnte jeder der zur gleichen Zeit wie ich am See sitzt seinen Müll bei mir abliefern.
Dazu müßte man aber den fetten Arsch bewegen, was man nicht will, und folglich läßt man seinen Müll (Maisdosen, Kippen, Bierdeckel, Schnüre, Vorfächer etc.) einfach liegen.
Das mal was übersehen wird kann schon mal passieren, aber meine Feststellung ist, das es an den Angelplätzen immer dreckiger wird.
Dabei steht es doch immer und überall, das der Angelplatz sauber zu hinterlassen ist.
Wozu muß man eigentlich so riesige Maisdosen mitnehmen, wenn man eh nur 30 Körner braucht?
Ich habe immer die kleinen Dosen und fülle diese vor dem Angeltrip zu Hause in kleine Tupperdosen, genauso wie meinen Teig.
Nach dem Angeltag kommen die Dosen dann in den Kühlschrank bis zum nächsten mal.
Also Leute: angelplatz sauber hinterlassen!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## WK1956 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Hallo Ralle,

dein Einsatz für die verbesserung der Welt ist ja sehr löblich, geht aber am Thema des Threds deutlich vorbei. Wenn ich mir bei jedem Problem überlegen würde, wie ich die gesamten Probleme der Menschheit lösen kann, dann ändert sich gar nix. 

In den nahezu 40 Jahren, die ich jetzt Auto fahre habe ich auch einige Tiere getötet, darunter 1 Reh, ein Fuchs, 2 Hasen 3 Katzen und etliche Vögel. Ein Igel war bisher nicht dabei, zumindest habe ich keinen bewußt wahrgenommen, ich kann aber auch nicht ganz ausschließen das eines der Tiere, die ich in der Dunkelheit überollt habe, nicht doch noch gelebt hat.
Verhindern hätte ich durch Änderung meiner Fahrweise keinen der Unfälle.

Ich halte es für wesentlich sinnvoller die kleinen Probleme anzugehen, bei denen ich auch als Einzelner was bewirken kann. 

In den über 40 Jahren, die ich jetzt angle habe ich mich immer bemüht, den Müll den ich mitgebracht habe auch wieder mitzunehmen, ganz hundertprozentig ist mir das sicher auch nicht gelungen, einige Rutenständer, Messer, Zangen, Polbrillen und vor allem Ködernadeln sind mir trotz aller Umsicht verlorengegangen und vielleicht ist auch mal eine Madendose liegen geblieben. Aber diese Verluste sind nie bewußt sondern durch , sagen wir mal, unglückliche Umstände entstanden.
Zum Ausgleich meiner Ungeschicklichkeit habe ich über viele Jahre an Gewässerreinigungen teilgenommen und sicher deutlich mehr Müll weggeräumt als ich jemals liegengelassen habe und das bei jeder einzelnen Gewässerreinigung. Meine Sachen habe ich dabei leider nie wiedergefunden.

Gerade weil ich mir über die Vermeidung des Mülls durch Angler meine Gedanken mache, habe ich mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen die normalen Madendosen durch Pfanddosen zu ersetzen. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie das von meiner Kundschaft angenommen wird.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Fischhaker (23. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



42er barsch schrieb:


> An alle Gerätehändler, Vereinsvorstände oder sonstwen.
> 
> Der Urheber des Bildes ist mit der uneingeschränkten Veröffentlichung einverstanden.
> Kopiert es, hängt es in Läden und Vereinsheimen auf.



Das werde ich auch machen! as hab ich schon für Schnüre eingesammelt(gewollt und ungewollt)!

Große Sauerei!#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Mir ist der Igel vollkommmen latte - es gibt zigtausende die jedes Jahr aus veschiedensten Gründen elend verrecken..

Dass aber zig geprüfte Angler ihren Müll in die Gegend schmeissen, das gehört schlicht unterbunden.

Jedem, der sowas macht, gehört Schein und Karte entzogen - Punkt!


----------



## Zoddl (23. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> dein Einsatz für die verbesserung der Welt ist ja sehr löblich, geht aber am Thema des Threds deutlich vorbei. Wenn ich mir bei jedem Problem überlegen würde, wie ich die gesamten Probleme der Menschheit lösen kann, dann ändert sich gar nix.
> 
> ...


|good:|good:|good:
Einer der ersten sachlichen und vor allem überlegten Beiträge in diesem Thread!#6




> Ich halte es für wesentlich sinnvoller die kleinen Probleme anzugehen, bei denen ich auch als Einzelner was bewirken kann.


Eben! "Hängt-ihn-höher" inkl eigener Lobhudelei auf den (ausserhalb von Arbeitseinsätzen) massenhaft gesammelten Müll ändert nichts an der eigentlichen Problematik. Das ändert kurzfristig was an dessen Auswirkungen, nicht aber am Problem(-verursacher) selbst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> dein Einsatz für die verbesserung der Welt ist ja sehr löblich, geht aber am Thema des Threds deutlich vorbei. Wenn ich mir bei jedem Problem überlegen würde, wie ich die gesamten Probleme der Menschheit lösen kann, dann ändert sich gar nix.
> 
> ...



Dem Rest Deines Beitrages stimme ich zu 100% zu.#6

Und zwar sowohl inhaltlich, denn es geht mir im großen und ganzen genauso, als auch und insbesondere, da Du *Dein *Verhalten reflektierst und weniger das der anderen. 

Genau das wollte ich lesen und ich finde es Schade wie lange es gedauert hat, bis jemand (nun Du) solche Gedanken äußert.

Die unangenehme Eigenschaft vieler, blind das (durchaus kritikwürdige) Verhalten anderer zu schmähen, ohne dabei das eigene kritisch im Auge zu behalten, hat auch was mit Vermüllung zu tun. Mit der Vermüllung von Eigenverantwortung und Selbstreflexion in unserer Gesellschaft.

Nachtrag: Und wenn jeder vorrangig sein eigenes Verhalten auf den Prüfstand schickt, wäre auch bezüglich Deines Eingangssatzes jede Menge erreicht.


----------



## Deep Down (23. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



42er barsch schrieb:


> An alle Gerätehändler, Vereinsvorstände oder sonstwen.
> 
> Der Urheber des Bildes ist mit der uneingeschränkten Veröffentlichung einverstanden.
> Kopiert es, hängt es in Läden und Vereinsheimen auf.




Danke für die ausdrückliche Freigabe! #6


----------



## hechti666 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Da habe ich glatt auch noch ein passendes Bild!
War gar nicht so einfach den kleinen Katzenkopf da wieder herraus zu bekommen!
Ich denke sie hat den "Badespaß" gut Überstanden, da sie doch noch sehr kräftig war!


----------



## Siever (24. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Natürlich ist ein toter Igel in einer Mais- Büchse kein schöner Anblick, aber diese "Panikmache" mit dramatischen Bildern erinnert mich an Werbestrategien vermeintlicher "Tierschützer" (ihr wisst schon...). Wenn du das mal weiterspinnst, ist es sogar viel schlimmer, dass der Mais (wie auch unzählige andere Köder) zum angeln gebraucht wurde, während andere nix zu fressen haben usw.  . Die Welt ist ungerecht, aber jeder für sich kann sie ein Stück für sich besser machen. Deshalb:
nehmt alle euren Müll (und wenn möglich den der anderen) mit und fertig.|wavey:


----------



## boot (24. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

|abgelehndazu kann man nur mit d #d es ist zum Kotzen.


----------



## Maquard (24. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Nun ich kann dazu was passendes anderes Berichten, was ich auch mehr als traurig empfinde...

Bei meinem Vereinsgewässer (wo ich täglich mehrfach drum herumwandere da ich auch meine Hunde dort spazieren führe) finde ich immer wieder mal gane Beutel und oder Säcke mit Müll!

Fein säuberlich eingepackt und irgendwo an einem Baum abgelegt.

Sowas ärgert mich selbst dann noch viel mehr, da es schlicht zeigt, das zwar der Grundgedanke da war aber ggf. der Fang zu schwer war, als das man seinen Müll hätte auch noch mitnehmen können oder sich die Mühe macht nochmal hinzugehen und ihn mitzunehmen.

Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, das ich auch wie andere ausser z.b. besagten Ködernadeln o.ä. bisher nie was am Wasser zurrück gelassen habe und als bekennender Raucher IMMER eine Dose in der Jacke mit mir führe, wo ich meine gerauchte Kippe drin unterbringe. Denn mich selbst regt es nicht nur am Angelgewässer sondern auch überall sonst auf das irgendwelche Filter o.ä. herumliegen. Sieht zum einen nicht schön aus, zum anderen Verrotten diese soweit ich weiß auch garnicht oder nur sehr sehr langsam.


----------



## Siever (24. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Leute, natürlich ist es scheixxe, seinen Müll am Wasser zu lassen. Wenn deswegen noch ein Igel stirbt, ist es noch beschixxener, aber wer sagt denn, dass "der Angler" da mit Vorsatz gehandelt hat? Wer weiß, wie viele Fische schon wegen abgerissener Montagen etc. verendet sind?! Das bekommt dann nur keiner mit, weil es sich unter Wasser abspielt. Ärgerlich ist beides. Unfälle mit Tieren passieren beim Angeln zwangsläufig und lassen sich nicht 100%ig vermeiden. Die Dose Mais wäre vermeidbar gewesen, ok, aber trotzdem sollte man auch mal an die anderen Dinge denken, die wir in Kauf nehmen... .


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



Siever schrieb:


> Leute, natürlich ist es scheixxe, seinen Müll am Wasser zu lassen. Wenn deswegen noch ein Igel stirbt, ist es noch beschixxener, aber wer sagt denn, dass "der Angler" da mit Vorsatz gehandelt hat? Wer weiß, wie viele Fische schon wegen abgerissener Montagen etc. verendet sind?! Das bekommt dann nur keiner mit, weil es sich unter Wasser abspielt. Ärgerlich ist beides. Unfälle mit Tieren passieren beim Angeln zwangsläufig und lassen sich nicht 100%ig vermeiden. Die Dose Mais wäre vermeidbar gewesen, ok, aber trotzdem sollte man auch mal an die anderen Dinge denken, die wir in Kauf nehmen... .




Huch, ich bin nicht alleine.


----------



## Mefospezialist (24. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Grundsätzlich kann ich eines aus langjähriger Erfahrung am Rhein sagen.

Die Leute die Müll liegen lassen sind meist diejenigen die nicht in der Nähe wohnen. Nach meiner Erfahrung nehmen die allermeisten Angler die öfter im Jahr bzw. Regelmäßig eine Strecke besuchen ihren Müll auch mit.

Wenn ich am Wochenende meinen Spot am Rhein besuche sieht man Kennzeichen von überall. Aus Deutschland und auch aus dem Ausland. Und obwohl dort auch einige Mülltonnen vorhanden sind liegen immer morgends wenn die wieder weg sind die Müllberge an den Angelplätzen an denen diejenigen waren. 

Scheinbar scheint es diese Leute wenig zu interessieren was mit dem Müll passiert und welche Folgen das ganze hat bzw. haben kann wie man ja auf dem Bild sehen kann.

Es ist halt nur schade das man diese Leute dann morgends nicht mehr antrifft weil diese Nachts schon klammheimlich das Feld geräumt haben. Und wenn man diese Leute mal antrifft und versucht darauf anzusprechen bekommt man entweder zu hören das man sich weg machen soll sonst passiert was oder ich nix verstehen!


Na ja, ich denke daran wird sich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern, warum auch, die Leute hat es nie interessiert und die wird es auch nie interessieren!! Macht es einfach so wie ich und einige andere Angler, immer einen großen Müllsack im Auto haben für den Fall der Fälle und mittlerweile habe ich auch immer Gummihandschuhe im Auto wegen einigen Ekelhaften begegnungen in der Vergangenheit.

Grüße

David


----------



## Der-Graf (26. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Ein interessantes und wichtiges Thema! Ich für meinen Teil habe in der Angeltasche immer mindestens zwei Plastiktüten. Eine für eventuelle Fänge und eine für den Müll. Beim Angeln sammelt sich ja so einiges an. Schnurreste, Schrotbleie (wenn man zu faul ist, die wieder aufzubiegen), Madendosen, Plastikverpackungen von Futter, Haken, Wirbeln, etc., und und und. Die Liste ließe sich sicherlich noch sehr weit fortführen. Dennoch passiert es mir hin und wieder, dass ich etwas beim Wegräumen übersehe oder aber mir z.B. der Wind den Schnurrest oder die leere Madendose in einem Moment der Unachtsamkeit wegweht. Der Schnurrest landet dann in einer Ritze zwischen zwei extrem schweren Steinen und die Madendose im ungünstigsten Fall im Wasser... Kommt zum Glück so gut, wie nie vor (bisher einmal), aber da wir hier vom Rhein reden, springe ich in einem solchen Fall nicht hinterher. Da ist mir der eigene Überlebenstrieb dann doch wichtiger. Genauso könnte es für die Maisdose auf dem Foto eine Erklärung geben - wer weiß... Und dass dann direkt "scheixx Assi-Angler" geschrien wird, ist vielleicht etwas verfrüht und unangebracht. Angebracht ist aber definitiv, sein eigenes Verhalten am Wasser zu überdenken. Ich für meinen Teil habe aus diesem Thread z.B. etwas mitgenommen: Ich habe zuhause noch Werbegeschenke von American Spirit rumfliegen, die es bei Rock am Ring gab - ich nenn sie mal "(T)aschenbecher", also Aschenbecher für die Jackentasche mit einem Clipdeckel. Einen solchen werde ich künftig in meine Angeltasche packen und meine Zigarettenstummel darin zwischenparken, bis ich am nächsten Mülleimer vorbeikomme. Denn der Rhein ist zwar auch ohne meine Zigarettenstummel am gesamten Ufer super dreckig (und das weiß Gott, nicht nur durch Angler, sondern auch durch Passanten, den Schiffsverkehr, etc.pp.), aber wenn ich mir denke "scheixx drauf - nutzt ja eh nix", dann wird es mit eher schlimmer, mit Sicherheit aber nicht besser. Und aufregen "darf" ich mich ja auch erst, wenn ich selber müllentsorgungstechnisch naher der Perfektion bin. Und dabei macht sich aufregen doch so viel Spaß!  |director:


----------



## Aalbubi (26. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Es gibt mehrere Arten von Müll...
Beschäftigen wir uns mal mit Plastik.
Wie die meisten von uns wissen ist Plastik ein sehr arger Stoff, er zerfällt sehr, sehr langsam, was soviel bedeutet wie, dass er über mehrere hunderte Jahre erhalten bleib und somit eine Gefahr darstellt.
Wieso er eine Gefahr darstellt? Ganz einfach.
Plastik hat die Eigenschaft, das er mit dem biologischem Rhythmus wunderbar harmoniert und praktisch an jeden Fleck der Erde gelangen kann.
Während dieser Reise kann z.B. ein Stück Lego auf den tobenden Ozeanen schwimmen. Dieses rote Stück Plastik wird gerne von Fischen inhaliert und kann nicht verdaut werden. Dieser Fisch könnte sich durch scharfe Kanten die Innereien verletzen oder Verdauungsprobleme kriegen und dadurch verenden...weil dieses Stück Plastik nicht verdaut werden kann, könnte es immer wieder und wieder gegessen werden und somit könnte ein kleines stück Lego mehrere hunderte Tiere töten.
Man muss einfach viel tiefer in die Materie gehen.
Mich interessiert Umweltverschmutzung viel mehr als die afrikanischen Sklavenkinder aka Kony2012, da das Projekt Kony2012 mich nicht betrifft und 
zum Fallen bestimmt sei und ich als Mensch auf dem Planeten Erde ein bisschen Sauberkeit verlange und dafür auch gerne beitrage.


----------



## Smanhu (27. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Arten von Müll...
> Beschäftigen wir uns mal mit Plastik.
> Wie die meisten von uns wissen ist Plastik ein sehr arger Stoff, er zerfällt sehr, sehr langsam, was soviel bedeutet wie, dass er über mehrere hunderte Jahre erhalten bleib und somit eine Gefahr darstellt.
> Wieso er eine Gefahr darstellt? Ganz einfach.
> ...


 
Hey,

es wird mal wieder auf die bösen Kunststoffe eingeprügelt (siehe LEGO of DEATH :m)! Ich will da gar nicht genauer drauf eingehn#d. 
Es geht hier nicht darum, was irgendwelche Stoffe der Umwelt antun. Es geht um die Schweinchen, die den Dreck in die Umwelt befördern!!! 
Würde es die nicht geben, hätten wir nen sauberen Planeten. 
Und glaub mir, es gibt weitaus üblere Stoffe die die Umwelt belasten. 

Jeder sollte soviel Verstand und Umweltbewusstsein in sich tragen (besonders als Angler), den Müll den er produziert, auch sachgerecht zu entsorgen. Es gibt welche die machen das und es wird immer irgendwelche Idioten geben die das nicht machen. 
Dann werden irgendwann manche Gewässer für Angler gesperrt und das wegen ein paar Vollpfosten die ihren Dreck nicht mitnehmen. 
Das wird sich traurigerweise nicht ändern. Es wird diese Schweinchen immer geben. Ob Angler, ob Spaziergänger, usw.
Das ist leider Realität. Und wie gesagt, eigentlich sollte ein Angler soviel Umweltbewusstsein und Anstand in sich tragen, seinen Dreck mitzunehmen. 
Ich wär für Stockschläge auf die Finger. Irgendwann würden die es dann auch lernen !!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Duke-982 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

moin,

also ich muss zu meiner schande gestehen das ich früher
(so mit 12-15).:c#d#t

jedoch hab ich mich mit dem thema beschäfftigt und festgestellt das selbst kleine schnurreste schon erheblichen schaden anrichten können.!!!!#t

Darum hab ich immer eine rolle müllbeutel mit und nehm auch von anderen *"DreckAngler"* den müll mit!!!

man bricht sich wirklich keinen ab seinen müll mit nachhause zunehmen!!!!:m

Lg Micha


----------



## Aalbubi (27. April 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Zusammenfassung:

Es gibt Naturfreunde oder auch nicht,
Menschen denen die afrikanischen Kindern am arsch vorbeigehen, oder auch spenden...
Es wird immer diese Spaltung geben...
Wie Jing und Jang, Mann und Frau und rot ist tot.

Dieses Thema ist wie schon vorher gesagt sinnlos und fehl am Platz im Anglerboard, da es niemanden bekehren wird.
Wieso?`
Heutzutage kann man den Bildungsstand von damals nicht vergleichen, jedem Kleinkind wird beigebracht zu recyclen und was durch Umweltverschmutzung passieren kann.
Der, der Müll hinterlässt kennt also die Konsequenzen davon, außer er ist geistig Zurückgeblieben, hat einen Trauma oder sonst irgendwelche Störungen.

Amen


----------



## 42er barsch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

es geht mir dabei um mehrere dinge. 

 als erstes möchte ich auf diese weise darstellen das auch angler darauf bedacht sind SINNLOSE tiertode nicht einfach hinzunehmen. 


 als zweites geht es mir um die aufmerksamkeit der hirnlosen "müll-zurrück-lasser". 
 vielleicht ist der ein oder andere doch dabei der beim anblick dieses bildes sich daran errinnert das er auch schon für soetwas verantwortlich gewesen sein kann und beim nächsten angelausflug seinen schund mit nachhause nimmt. 

 als drittes geht es mir um die öfentlichkeitsarbeit von vereinen oder ähnlichen institutionen. 
 ich habe dazu aufgerufen das bild in vereinsheimen und fachgeschäften aufzuhängen und wenn auch nur ein verein sich dazu berreit erklärt und aufgrund dessen auch nur ein mensch sich aufgerufen fühlt seinen dreck mit nachhause zu nehmen oder wenigstens in aufgestellte müllkörbe zu schmeissen, 
 hat die aktion für mich schon erfolg. 
 leider werde ich davon wahrscheinlich nie erfahren. 

 last but not least , viertens wollte ich vereine, insbesondere jugendgruppen darauf aufmerksam machen. 
 ich denke wenn in jungen jahren gleich mit nachdruck geschult wird ist in zukunft davon etwas zu sehen. 
 was nicht heissen soll in irgendeiner weise agresiv zu aggieren aber dieses bild zum richtigen zeitpunkt bei einer veranstaltung gezeigt bleibt mit sicherheit dem ein oder anderen länger im gedächtnis wie die ewige 
 " naturschutzpredigt " 
 und das auf jugend gesetzt und aufgebaut wird ist schon alleine aus dem wachsenden " Streetfisher-program" zu ersehen. 

 das sind und waren meine gedankengänge nachdem ich das bild zum ersten mal gesehen habe. 

 was die sogenanten " tierschutzorganisationen " angeht dürfen die von mir aus ruhig wissen das es auch angelnde tierfreunde gibt die evtl. sogar treusorgende familienväter sind und in deren haushalten ein oder mehrere tiere schon fast zur familie gehören. 

 nur wenns denen keiner sagt woher sollen sie`s denn wissen ? 

 ich muss doch nicht " nur weil ich angler bin " solche sachen hinnehmen und mich ruhig verhalten, am besten noch den bückling machen und den dreck der anderen wegräumen, was? 

 wenn das so weitergeht, gehen wir bösen zeiten entgegen. 
 unsere armen kinder. 

 gruss 





_________________


----------



## Matu1986 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

Ich hab den Tread verfolgt und sehe das wie der Themenstarter es geht darum die Augen der Jugend zu schulen.Wenn auch nur einer mehr auf seinen Müll achtet ist der Igel nicht umsonst gestorben... Die Boardleser sind jetzt wieder sensibilisiert und jeder achtet wieder etwas mehr drauf.Ziel erreicht.


----------



## steven96 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*

bei mir im verein gibts ne strafe von 25 euro wenn man an einer verschmutzten stelle angelt, also ist man mehr oder weniger verpflichtet seinen müll und den ,der dort noch liegt mitzunehmen


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



42er barsch schrieb:


> es geht mir dabei um mehrere dinge.
> 
> als erstes möchte ich auf diese weise darstellen das auch angler darauf bedacht sind SINNLOSE tiertode nicht einfach hinzunehmen.
> 
> ...




Genau diesen Text als Eröffnungsposting mit dem Bild zusammen, und Du hättest meine vollste Zustimmung gehabt.

Die kriegst Du jetzt nachträglich.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Das geht alle an*



Carp_Stalker schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Reaktionen ausgesehen hätten, wenn in dem Bild, statt des allgemeinen Sympathieträgers "Igel", ein böser schwarzer Kormoran in der Dose verendet wäre...



ERROR: Der Cormoran ist keine Ente und frisst nur Fisch, das hätte dann statt der Maisdose eine Fischdose |thinkerg: oder so sein müssen ... :m

Dreck am Wasser hinterlassen ist halt richtig schaisse ... für Tiere und andere Angler. :g


----------

